# (solved) Dell Latitude D800 & gentoo-dev-sources

## cng

hallo zusammn

beim emergen des gentoo-dev-sources oder des development-sources kommt 

immer nachfolgende fehlermeldung:

```
./libtool: line 1: g++: command not found

make *** [cxx_db.lo] Error 1

!!! ERROR sys-libs/db_4.1.25_p1-r4 failed

!!! Function scr_compile, Line96, Exitcode2

!!! (no error message)

!!! if need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message
```

ich benutze die livecd 2003.x und gehe wie in der Gentoo x86 Schnellinstallationsreferenz 

beschrieben vor. das notebook ist ein dell latitude d800

leider fand ich keine infos (gentoo, google, gentooforum).

weiss jamand, von was die meldung komen könnte, und wie ich das problem lösen könnte?

ich danke für eure hilfe

gruss

michael

----------

## cng

vier stunden später hat noch einer das "selbe" problem gepostet -> bootstrap.sh bricht ab | db-4.1.25-p1-r4 <- soviel zur forensuche.

----------

## Earthwings

 *cng wrote:*   

> vier stunden später hat noch einer das "selbe" problem gepostet -> bootstrap.sh bricht ab | db-4.1.25-p1-r4 <- soviel zur forensuche.

 

Bei diesem Paket (Name mit zwei Buchstaben) und der Fehlermeldung (sehr allgemein) liefert die Suchfunktion von phpbb wenig brauchbares. Der Titel ist vielleicht etwas zu allgemein gewählt, ich hätte hier auch was anderes vermutet.

----------

## dakra

So, ich habe nochmal von vorne angefangen. Habe nochmal stage1 neu gezogen. Entpackt und alles soweit konfiguriert. Nochmal den boostrap gestartet und wieder verzweifelt zugeschaut wie er abgebrochen hat. Dann habe ich die Datei db-4.1.25.tar.gz aus den Distfiles gelöscht und mit wget gezogen. Na ja, hat nix gebracht. Bricht wieder ab.

Ich lass jetzt noch nen memtest laufen, kann ja auch daran liegen.

@cng: Ich habe die Forensuche benutzt, aber bei der Überschrift habe ich etwas anderes erwartet. Ist aber auch egal.

Gruß Daniel

----------

## LunX

ich habe exact das selbe Problem er bricht jedes mal bei dem Packet ab ob über distcc oder normal schon jemand ne lösung? Ich hab nen AMD Athlon 2200mhz. Letze woche hab ich Gentoo auf dem AMD K7 600mhz installiert ohne fehler;-(

Gruß

LunX

----------

## cng

ich installiere zur zeit auf einem compaq deskpro en. mal schauen was da passiert. 

ich weiss allerdings noch nicht, wie lange das geht, ich habe erst angefangen..

@dakra - musse leider feststellen, dass die suche wirklich nichts findet. sorry   :Embarassed: 

----------

## cng

leider kam ich nur bis scripts/bootstrap.sh. also diesmal sogar

weniger weit als das letzte mal.

es kann ja kaum am installationsmedium liegen.  wie sieht es mit der

stageversion aus? also ob man das x86, pentium3 oder so nimmt?

ich wünsche allen eine gute nacht..

gruss

michael

----------

## dakra

Also, ich habe mal den RAM gecheckt, war zwar unwahrscheinlich aber man kann jetzt ohne schlechtes Gewissen das der RAM in Ordnung ist. 

Habe es auch mit Distcc probiert und da bricht er ebenfalls ab.

Man könnte ja theoretisch Stage1 überspringen und mit Stage2 anfangen, aber da er bei den "gentoo-dev-sourcen" auch abbricht ist das auch wieder Unsinn.

Ich könnte die Installation nochmal alternativ auf nem P4 machen. Aber nur wenn ich morgen lustig drauf bin  :Wink: 

gruß Daniel

PS: Wahrscheinlich müssen wir mal drüber schlafen, und hoffen das man morgens bei den cornflakes eine Eingebung hat.

----------

## kurt

Hallo

leider gehört das packet db nich in den bootstrap.sh was du unglücklicher weisse nicht weisst.

die ursache ist ein bug ab >=sys-devel/gcc-3.3.5 , und zwar betrift es die packete >=x11-libs/gtk+-2.2 und >=media-libs/libart_lgpl-2.1.

ändere folgende zeile im ebuild

__alt 

```
       gcj? (

         gtk? ( >=x11-libs/gtk+-2.2 )

         >=media-libs/libart_lgpl-2.1 

      )
```

__neu 

```
      gcj? ( 

         !bootstrap? (

            gtk? ( >=x11-libs/gtk+-2.2 )

            >=media-libs/libart_lgpl-2.1 

         )

      )
```

nano -w /usr/portage/sys-devel/gcc/gcc-3.3.5-r1.ebuild

```
RDEPEND="virtual/libc

   >=sys-devel/gcc-config-1.3.6

   >=sys-libs/zlib-1.1.4

   !sys-devel/hardened-gcc

   !uclibc? ( >=sys-libs/glibc-2.3.2-r9 )

   >=sys-devel/binutils-2.14.90.0.6-r1

   >=sys-devel/bison-1.875

   emul-linux-x86? ( multilib? ( >=app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-glibc-1.1 ) )

   sparc? ( hardened? ( >=sys-libs/glibc-2.3.3.20040420 ) )

   !build? (

      gcj? ( 

         !bootstrap? (

            gtk? ( >=x11-libs/gtk+-2.2 )

            >=media-libs/libart_lgpl-2.1 

         )

      )

      >=sys-libs/ncurses-5.2-r2

      nls? ( sys-devel/gettext )

   )"
```

da ich der englischen sprach nicht mächtig bin wäre es lieb wenn irgend jemand eine bug meldung machen könnte. Danke.

gruss 

kurt

----------

## cng

@kurt super! danke kurt. ich werde das heute oder morgen abend gleich versuchen.  sobald ichs habe, werde ich das hier posten.

leider kann ich auch nicht so gut englisch. ich bin mir aber sicher, dass uns da einer der moderatoren helfen wird.

danke an alle und schöness weekend

michael

----------

## dakra

Hi Ho, 

ich hab die Zeilen hinzugefügt im gcc ebuild, aber er bricht trotzdem beim bootstrappen wieder ab.

Danke Kurt für deine Mühen.

Gruß Daniel

----------

## kox

Das trick von kurt ist nicht funkzionell fur mich.

Ich habe auch dieses problem und habe diese bug gefund:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=77718

und Ich bin jetzt testen :

USE="static" emerge --nodeps gcc

dan bootstrap.

Und das is funkzionell.

PS: Entschuldigung Sie mir fur meine deutsch bitte:)

----------

## dakra

So , ich habe mich nach der Anleitung im Bug Report gehalten, und es läuft bisher gut. Hoffentlich läuft es gut und sauber durch. Ich geb Euch dann Bescheid, oder fangt auch einfach an  :Smile: 

Gruß Daniel

----------

## dakra

Hi,

*meld*

bootstrap ist durchgelaufen, emerge system läuft.

*freu*

Tolles Gefühl wenn der Rechner was zu tun hat  :Wink: 

Gruß Daniel

----------

## cng

hallo gentooers

so wie es scheint, funktioniert es tatsächlich. ich konnte nun den bootstrap.sh

und emerege system durchführen. den kernel (gentoo-dev-sources) konnte 

ich auch installieren. nun bin ich dran, den kernel zu bauen.

@kox danke für deinen tip + dein deutsch ist super!! danke

@dakra ich warte noch mit dem schliessen dieses treads. melde es, sobald 

es bei dir läuft, damit dann der tread solved werden kann.

ich melde es dann auch

gruss michael

----------

## cng

ok, nun ist es definitiv. bei mir hat es geklappt.

ich konfiguriere nun x

gruss

michael

----------

